# I'm going to break!



## gobot (Dec 18, 2013)

I realize I'm in a bulking cycle but these Christmas cookies are going to break me.  I only have so much power against them.  The hypnotizing rhythm in which they speak to me is too much to resist.  I’m going to break today I can feel it.  Wish me luck.


----------



## LastChance (Dec 18, 2013)

lmao.  This whole time of year is a diet killer. Good luck brother!


----------



## lycan Venom (Dec 18, 2013)

make protien bar cookies, oatmeal, rice cake...  something to help bulk.. idk.. chocolate chip and samoa but those sugar cookies are great!

run run, as  fast as you can,  you'll never catch the ginger bread man!


----------



## gobot (Dec 18, 2013)

Lol I can try all that but when 4 trays of cookies are brought in (all home made from white haired old ladies might I add) I don't know if there's anything I can do.  It's easy to tell myself that I'll just work out harder tonight but I'm not sure how much harder I can work out!


----------



## sage74 (Dec 18, 2013)

gobot said:


> I realize I'm in a bulking cycle but these Christmas cookies are going to break me.  I only have so much power against them.  The hypnotizing rhythm in which they speak to me is too much to resist.  I’m going to break today I can feel it.  Wish me luck.



Gobot have ONE cookie! It won't kill you.


----------



## gobot (Dec 18, 2013)

Well that's sounds like great advice but you know Christmas cookie trays.  There are at least 15 different types of cookies!


----------



## srd1 (Dec 18, 2013)

gobot said:


> Well that's sounds like great advice but you know Christmas cookie trays.  There are at least 15 different types of cookies!



Brother eat the whole fuckin tray smile about it and kill it in the gym that day lmao least thats what i would do and i wouldnt feel a damn bit guilty about it lol well maybe a little.


----------



## Jedew (Dec 19, 2013)

Quite a tempting treat i would say, so even if you eat it you are at loss and if you don't eat it you are still at loss.


----------



## gobot (Dec 19, 2013)

srd1 said:


> Brother eat the whole fuckin tray smile about it and kill it in the gym that day lmao least thats what i would do and i wouldnt feel a damn bit guilty about it lol well maybe a little.



 that's what I did.  Well not the whole tray but about 6 cookies.  I just kept telling myself that this is a bulking cycle and that I won't be breaking diet at all starting in March.  I destroyed my tri's and traps last night so I don't feel bad at all.


----------



## xmen1234 (Dec 19, 2013)

Every year for the past 20 years, the time between Christmas and New Years is a free for all.  I never, I mean neaver, eat sweets, but I gorge on Ham, Turkey (dark meat), Mash Potatoes, gravy, stuffing and all that good stuff.  Then on Jan 2nd, it's go time!

Enjoy the holiday's with your family and eat what you want.  Unless you are prepping for a show.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 24, 2013)

Lay off Mary Jane.  She makes u fat.


----------



## formula1069 (Dec 24, 2013)

This year I am running DNP for the Holidays this way I can eat whatever I want


----------



## Alinshop (Dec 27, 2013)

gobot said:


> that's what I did.  Well not the whole tray but about 6 cookies.  I just kept telling myself that this is a bulking cycle and that I won't be breaking diet at all starting in March.  I destroyed my tri's and traps last night so I don't feel bad at all.




Your worried about six cookies??? Come on man:naughty


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 27, 2013)

I ate 2 pies.  Dozens of cookies , dnp and  I feel good..lol.


----------



## gobot (Dec 30, 2013)

So there are these little peanut butter balls with rice crispy pieces and powdered sugar in them covered in milk chocolate.  They are the devil.


----------



## Alinshop (Dec 30, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> I ate 2 pies.  Dozens of cookies , dnp and  I feel good..lol.




That made me LOL!! 




gobot said:


> So there are these little peanut butter balls with rice crispy pieces and powdered sugar in them covered in milk chocolate.  They are the devil.



I know the exact PB Balls you speak of. I ate around 2 dozen in less than 2 hrs. Hope I can still fit in my skinny jeans


----------



## Slaytonslayer (Dec 30, 2013)

Oreo an cream cheese balls are the worst for me.. I could never diet in the holiday season it'd be the end of me


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 1, 2014)

Slaytonslayer said:


> Oreo an cream cheese balls are the worst for me.. I could never diet in the holiday season it'd be the end of me



Cream cheese balls rolled in oreos? Wth?   Lol


----------



## Slaytonslayer (Jan 1, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> Cream cheese balls rolled in oreos? Wth?   Lol



Hav you never heard of them?!! 

RECIPE OVERVIEW


----------

